# Ncees Exam Type Questions



## zorlev (Oct 1, 2008)

I just want to remind all PE exam takers that do not under estimte the value of exposing yourself to these types of questions. Try to find as much of these in your discipline and do and redo.

Good luck to all of you


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 1, 2008)

> do not under estimte the value of exposing yourself


I think you are asked to leave the exam room if you do that.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 1, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I think you are asked to leave the exam room if you do that.


When I took the exam that was mandatory so they could check for illegal calculators


----------



## Tido (Oct 1, 2008)

jeb6294 said:


> When I took the exam that was mandatory so they could check for illegal calculators


Calculators with some sirens?


----------



## zorlev (Oct 1, 2008)

I know you guys have already passed your PE exam so why dont we post things that will help others or just dont say anything at all. Just to clarify that the NCESS sample exams questions can be bought any where you normally get your PE prep materials. Dont take my word for it check it out.


----------



## MEPE2B (Oct 2, 2008)

zorlev said:


> I know you guys have already passed your PE exam so why dont we post things that will help others or just dont say anything at all. Just to clarify that the NCESS sample exams questions can be bought any where you normally get your PE prep materials. Dont take my word for it check it out.


My advice to examinees is to not take yourself, or the exam, too seriously. A little bit of levity helps to break up the tension that will cause you to freeze up during an exam.

And, sure, do plenty of practice problems, but be prepared for questions to show up on the exam which are completely unlike anything you will find within the NCEES practice problems.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 2, 2008)

zorlev said:


> I know you guys have already passed your PE exam so why dont we post things that will help others or just dont say anything at all. Just to clarify that the NCESS sample exams questions can be bought any where you normally get your PE prep materials. Dont take my word for it check it out.


Zorlev,

Consider it the price of help... unlike "the other board", no one is here to make money. So if you can't separate the chaff with the wheat, might I suggest you try a gluten free wheat flour substitute?


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 2, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> Zorlev,
> Consider it the price of help... unlike "the other board", no one is here to make money. So if you can't separate the chaff with the wheat, might I suggest you try a gluten free wheat flour substitute?


I would highly recommend a gluten-free meal for lunch the day of the exam.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 13, 2008)

jeb6294 said:


> When I took the exam that was mandatory so they could check for illegal calculators


calculators without the proper paperwork?

zorlev, you are right, NCEES practice problems are a must. I did the Sample exam, then the CD over and over, since it's questions were the same but would change numbers at times.


----------



## zorlev (Oct 15, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> calculators without the proper paperwork?
> 
> zorlev, you are right, NCEES practice problems are a must. I did the Sample exam, then the CD over and over, since it's questions were the same but would change numbers at times.


Glad to see that you are in agreement. Other potential PE candidates dont forget theses.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 15, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> calculators without the proper paperwork?
> 
> zorlev, you are right, NCEES practice problems are a must. I did the Sample exam, then the CD over and over, since it's questions were the same but would change numbers at times.



Didnt know I could get a cd? Are you talkin bout from the website? Is it free or paid?

I have the NCEES Sample exam questions booklet tho


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 16, 2008)

Luchion said:


> Didnt know I could get a cd? Are you talkin bout from the website? Is it free or paid?
> I have the NCEES Sample exam questions booklet tho



The old NCEES Sample Exam had a CD with it with additional problems but they were just like the problems in the book. The new exam did not come with a CD.

But I want to reiterate what others have said. I think the NCEES sample exam is good, but I felt like the questions were easier than the actual exam. I think the Lindeberg sample exam is a better preparation tool.

But to be on the safe side, do the problems from both!!


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn thats not something I wanted to hear lol.

The Lindeberg sample exam there is no way I could finish that exam in 8 hrs.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 16, 2008)

My take - people say Lindeburgh's are tougher, NCEES are more realisitic. .. .I find i struggle equally hard with whichever source, so believe you're likely to see any of it (or all of it lol) pop up on exam.

There simply is no coasting, no 'good enough' status. Just keep practicing. . . :brickwall:


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 16, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> My take - people say Lindeburgh's are tougher, NCEES are more realisitic. .. .I find i struggle equally hard with whichever source, so believe you're likely to see any of it (or all of it lol) pop up on exam.
> There simply is no coasting, no 'good enough' status. Just keep practicing. . . :brickwall:



I definitely agree with that game plan, its just some of the problems in the breadth portion on the lindberg have like 7-8 steps. Like that overdoing it if you ask me for the morning portion.

In my Review class the Procter stated on the calc questions it shouldnt take you more 3-5 steps to solve a problem including the Depth sections.


----------



## Roy T. (Oct 16, 2008)

I have some real good advice for exam takers - the first time i took the pe (and failed), I drank a TON of coffee and gatoraide right before the test - and bathroom passes were hard to come by.

yeah - don't do that.


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll tell you all something that I think helps a TON......take a problem, then work the answer, change the UNITS the answer should be in, then calculate the NEW units....

I think when I mastered the UNIT conversions It made all the difference I needed.


----------



## zorlev (Oct 17, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> My take - people say Lindeburgh's are tougher, NCEES are more realisitic.


my view on this is that I worked questions from practise problems for EERM, exam cafe, sample examinations, six minute solutions, older EERM ( by Yarborough ) and NCEES sample examinations. I found that after doing the exam that non of these were as close as the NCESS sample tests and the second nearest was was the six minute questions. In terms of difficulty, the older EERM questions were a good test of where you can reach over time.


----------

